# When to prune oak



## restoman (Apr 13, 2010)

I've got a two year old oak that I dug up and transplanted from parents house to mine. It took really well. It's 5 inches tall and has 20 leaves so far. The problem is that it's has multiple branches from 1/4" off the ground. I need to eventually knock off the odd branches. So when should I do this, now, fall, 5 years? I want this tree to grow strong and straight. Thanks.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Apr 13, 2010)

restoman said:


> I've got a two year old oak that I dug up and transplanted from parents house to mine. It took really well. It's 5 inches tall and has 20 leaves so far. The problem is that it's has multiple branches from 1/4" off the ground. I need to eventually knock off the odd branches. So when should I do this, now, fall, 5 years? I want this tree to grow strong and straight. Thanks.



Please clarify - two year old oak and 5 inches tall? What kind of oak, bonsai? 
Something doesn't sound right. Do you mean 5 feet?


----------



## treeseer (Apr 14, 2010)

do not prune until after it sends up a strong leader.


----------



## restoman (Apr 14, 2010)

It's a transplant from my parents flowerbeds. It might bee older, but between being very shaded, potted, and transplanted into my yard it's short. It's a water oak I believe. It's going to be big. I need a good reference site to figure out what type it is. About.com and Wiki suck at this. 

I will prune as soon as the man part gets a few inches higher.


----------



## treeseer (Apr 15, 2010)

restoman said:


> I will prune as soon as the man part gets a few inches higher.



Still sounds too soon; what is your rush? at least wait until midsummer.

picture?


----------



## restoman (Apr 17, 2010)

I can wait until mid summer. I was just in a hurry just in case. I always seem to ask questions a week late.


----------



## Gunther274 (Apr 22, 2010)

Never ever ever ever ever, prune oak in the summer. Never ever ever ever wound an oak after april 15 at the latest. Wait until at least october to prune them. Nothing in between. Oak wilt does its thing during that time, and if you even slightly wound it, that fungi will find its way in, especially if you have got it in your area.


----------



## ATH (Apr 22, 2010)

restoman said:


> ..........I will prune as soon as the man part gets a few inches higher.



Uhhhhh, I think we all like taking care of trees here, but I'm not sure there are many of us that get that excited - or at least I hadn't seen anybody else admit it. You really don't tell us about the size of any "man part" when you are pruning your tree :jawdrop: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## ATH (Apr 22, 2010)

Gunther274 said:


> Never ever ever ever ever, prune oak in the summer. Never ever ever ever wound an oak after april 15 at the latest. Wait until at least october to prune them. Nothing in between. Oak wilt does its thing during that time, and if you even slightly wound it, that fungi will find its way in, especially if you have got it in your area.



USFS says Oak wilt isn't in LA: http://www.na.fs.fed.us/fhp/ow/maps/ow_dist_fs.shtm

That was a surprise to me because there is a lot of talk about it in TX...


----------



## Gunther274 (Apr 23, 2010)

There is always risk for oak wilt, it is passed by a bug.


----------

